# Design Ideas for cloakroom



## eggflan (7 Jul 2008)

Dont know if i should be posting this on general woodworking so if a mod wants to shift it then please do ..  

I have a small downstairs toilet at the back of my house , when i bought this place about 5 years ago the whole house needed gutting and re decorating amongst a long list of other things , It was built in 1832 and i dont think any of the last owners had ever had a tradesman in to do anything at all .

So i have spent the last few years doing the house to a standard that SWMBO is happy with (bit traditional and a contempory twist in most rooms ) . I want to do the downstairs loo a little bit different , by different i mean i want to do it for me and the kids 14,4,and 2 years old , im thinking something real wacky like you see on that american programme where they knock down the house and rebuild each room to a specific theme .

One of these shows had a room that looked like a cave but i cant find a picture to go off (I think the kids would love it ). Does anyone know of any sites where i could see some real different designs rather than just the run of the mill stuff .

Thanks in advance

Mic...


----------



## christoph clark (8 Jul 2008)

What about this; A real aquarium





From Fish and flush


----------



## eggflan (8 Jul 2008)

christoph clark":35b30b4k said:


> What about this; A real aquarium
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:lol: Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Grinding One (8 Jul 2008)

A bit of chicken wire and some newpaper,and plaster of paris ...mould it to the walls like bumps here and there,yoiu`ve got a cave.Take the news print ball it up under the chicken wire to raise the wire off of the wall,tack it to the wall then,
soak the newsprint in plater of paris in strips 1 to 2 inches wide and a foot long, apply to the wire and build the base coat.Then its just a matter of painting it the color you`d like.


----------



## eggflan (8 Jul 2008)

Grinding One":1ff3kgoz said:


> A bit of chicken wire and some newpaper,and plaster of paris ...mould it to the walls like bumps here and there,yoiu`ve got a cave.Take the news print ball it up under the chicken wire to raise the wire off of the wall,tack it to the wall then,
> soak the newsprint in plater of paris in strips 1 to 2 inches wide and a foot long, apply to the wire and build the base coat.Then its just a matter of painting it the color you`d like.




Thats the thought i had , i was also considering using an expandable foam but me thinks this may get a bit messy when doing it , when ive used this stuff in the past it just goes everywhere  

Cheers Mic.


----------



## Grinding One (8 Jul 2008)

I used to work part time for a deziner and she had all kinds of weird I`deas on stuff she`d like me to make,such as an Over The Rainbow headboard for a single bed.Or a wisard of Oz castle for a childs room,made the trees out of rug cardboard rolls ,you know the cardboard the rugs come from the factory on....They make good trees.She wanted palm type??


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Jul 2008)

Well it's not a cave or a quirky theme of any sort, but this is what I did with my downstairs cloakroom, finished a couple of months ago.

The house is 100 years old and most of it is traditional with a lot of Edwardian features. This room had to be stripped bare and given that the house would never have had a downstairs bathroom when built, I decided to go quite contemporary.

For economic reasons I did every single bit of work myself, including concreting the floor, plastering, plumbing, tiling and of course joinery.






















Knowing what a huge amount of work and investment there is in a bathroom I'm not sure I would personally go for a novelty theme. I'm enjoying the fact that this bathroom is hopefully a room I will not be redoing for a good number of years, not sure if that would be the case if I had made a cave...

Cheers, Ed.


----------



## eggflan (8 Jul 2008)

EdSutton":1ik5migf said:


> Well it's not a cave or a quirky theme of any sort, but this is what I did with my downstairs cloakroom, finished a couple of months ago.
> 
> The house is 100 years old and most of it is traditional with a lot of Edwardian features. This room had to be stripped bare and given that the house would never have had a downstairs bathroom when built, I decided to go quite contemporary.
> 
> ...





Very nice Ed you have made a real nice job of that , I just fancied something really different as a bit of a talking point when visitors call if you see what i mean .. My home is so normal as they say that i thought why not pick on the smallest room in the house and go a bit daft with it , the family bathroom upstairs is how a modern bathroom should be all tiles and straight walls with shiny fittings etc , i just think it will be a bit of fun for the wee ones .  

Started today by ripping out the walls and floor so it looks like something has to be done now :lol: , I think i better start taking some photos of this job it may force me to get on with it a bit quicker than i normally do things around the house .


Mic.


----------



## CWatters (9 Jul 2008)

Line the whole thing with mirrors? All four walls, door, and celing, floor as well if possible. You'd have millions of reflections going off to infinity. To improve the effect box everything in first to make the room as square as possible. Hide the cistern in the wall behind the mirror and use a chrome air operated flush button. Wall/mirror mounted taps would also be cool. It would look like they were floating in mid air. Horrible if you have a hangover though.


----------



## mr (9 Jul 2008)

CWatters":7uc1xmt4 said:


> Line the whole thing with mirrors? All four walls, door, and celing, floor as well if possible. You'd have millions of reflections going off to infinity. To improve the effect box everything in first to make the room as square as possible. Hide the cistern in the wall behind the mirror and use a chrome air operated flush button. Wall/mirror mounted taps would also be cool. It would look like they were floating in mid air. Horrible if you have a hangover though.



Used to have a bathroom like that, it was horrible and got worse as the mirrors got affected by the moisture over time and went black which was all the excuse I needed to rip them out. Truly horrible though. 

Cheers Mike


----------

